# Navionics vs. Lakemaster for Humminbird



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Guys:

I recently purchased a Humminbird 598ci HD SI. I'm looking to put a map chip in it.

I am soliciting opinions;

What are the differences between the Navionics and the Lakemaster chips?

I sure would appreciate some guidance/ feedback.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## CB Aggie (Jan 7, 2014)

Navionics, but it depends on how much you really care about getting exact readings. Have had both navionics and lakemaster. Have a top of the line navionics that at least one of the guides on this forum has. It helps. A lot.


----------



## stickman (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm glad you asked! I have been wanting to know that also.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have Navionics Platinum in Lowrance HDS, and I really like it. But I believe you need much more experienced opinions. I am so computer illiterate that I don't know if the chips vary depending on what brand unit they are installed in.


----------



## Forever Fishing (May 26, 2009)

I've owned both chips and found the Navionics to load and change views much faster. I love the features that Lake Master has incorporated to the Hbird product line but when I'm on the water I need speed as I tend to change my views regularly. The Nav chips also have more lakes that I like to fish and it includes the gulf coast which is important to me as well. They also have a great web page with the same maps as my unit.

My bird is the 597HD DI CI Gps model and my comparison was at least two years ago... man time flies. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mjhartz87 (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm rather new to the sonar stuff and just recently I got a humminbird 899si. I ended up getting the lake master due to to it being on sale. I could not beat the price and after buying the 899 and ram mount I had pretty much blew through my play money. 

I was out on LL last weekend and had a chance to compare the lake master on the humminbird to the navionics on my iPhone. I must admit I do like the lake master features but there is no comparison between detail. The navionics shows me exactly what I want to see and that's structure. If I were to do it over again I would do the navionics. I'm going to buy the navionics chip after all. 

Just when I thought I was saving a few bucks it turns out I'm gonna spend double than the price I was trying to save on... Oh the irony...


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks to all for the input.

I'm going to go with the Navionics.

Now if I can get some good screenshots full of arches.

Jim


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I am in the market for Navionics myself and created a post asking for the best deal for the Platinum Card for my new Bird. Another 2Cooler found them at Digital Oasis for $165, but they had limited stock. I called Universal Mania and they will beat the price and sell it for $163 with free shipping, and no tax  They have plenty in stock too! That is the cheapest I have seen the Platinum Edition! Hope this Helps!!!!


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

This is a Game On Shot!!!!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

big D. said:


> I am in the market for Navionics myself and created a post asking for the best deal for the Platinum Card for my new Bird. Another 2Cooler found them at Digital Oasis for $165, but they had limited stock. I called Universal Mania and they will beat the price and sell it for $163 with free shipping, and no tax  They have plenty in stock too! That is the cheapest I have seen the Platinum Edition! Hope this Helps!!!!


Got (1) Navionics Platinum South SD card new in box ....$159.00

none lower want way cheaper? get a Hooksetter chart(fishing map at WalMart) ...just as good


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Jimmy Blue said:


> Thanks to all for the input.
> 
> I'm going to go with the Navionics.
> 
> ...


 This one of the few I have taken.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Momma's Worry said:


> Got (1) Navionics Platinum South SD card new in box ....$159.00
> 
> none lower want way cheaper? get a Hooksetter chart(fishing map at WalMart) ...just as good


 Do you mean Hook-N-Line or Hooksetter?
I have a Hook-N-Line, but not familiar with Hooksetter.

Thanks


----------

